

TechCrunch -- has it gone completely anti-Google? - imone

I have been following TechCrunch since past year or so and I have noticed a lot of changes in them and thier post.
Degradation in the Quality of the content and for no apparent reason making some sensational headlines against Google.
The last 6 months, around 80% of the articles have been anti-google. On some of the articles, I have been shocked to see how low they have gone to criticize Google. I am not a google fan boy, but what struck me was there was no consistency in their posts. At one article they will go rant about google services and in other post, a similar loophole by a known company goes without rants. 
Sometimes I do feel that TechCrunch definitely has an agenda of attacking services for no apparent reasons.
======
michaelelliot
[http://traffic.alexa.com/graph?&w=400&h=220&o=f&...](http://traffic.alexa.com/graph?&w=400&h=220&o=f&c=1&y=r&b=ffffff&n=666666&r=2y&u=techcrunch.com&);

Isn't that drop in traffic around the same time AOL bought them?

------
Garbage
oh, you still read TechCrunch? I stopped reading it since the day AOL brought
them.

